# Der Schurke



## Deck5 (31. August 2010)

HAllo ich habe bisher schöne Geschichten gelesen und versuche jetzt selber eine zu schreiben!

Bitte seit nich sauer wenn meine Geschichte schlecht ist.

Ich freue mich auf Konstruktive Kritik und natürlich Lob


----------



## Deck5 (31. August 2010)

Prolog

Er ging durch das Eschental,mit seiner Partnerin Ohfeliaa.
Als er am Rand von Astranaar war sagte eine weibliche Stimme:" Ich bleib dann mal hier ..... aber vergiss nicht Ich sehe wie viel Du bekommst!"
Eleniar lachte und Antwortete:" Klar weiß ich das aber keine Angst, du bekommst deinen Teil und für die Rettung den üblichen Bonus!"
Eleniar ging nach Astrannar um die Belohnung für die Pattroulien abzuholen.
Er ist ein normaler Mensch auch wenn er eine komische Begleiterin hat.
Er trägt eine schwarze leder Rüstung und zwei geschwunene grüne aus gehärtettem Thorium geschmiedete Dolche.
Und sein " Markenzeichen " kein anderer der den selben Weg wie er gewählt hatte trug so etwas und zwar ein Paladinbuch welches eigentlich nur Paladine haben
Ohfeliaa ist eine Elfe mit nachtschwarzen Haaren und zwei Gleven .
Sie trägt wie Eleniar eine schwarze Lederrüstung.
Auch wenn sie noch "Jung" ist, ist sie bereits sehr Stark, was vielleicht davon kommt, das sie eine Dämonenjägerin ist.
Während Eleniar sich mit der Wache unterhielt war Ohfeliaa schon unaufmerksam in einen Busch in der nähe gehüpft.
Dann ging er aus dem Dorf herraus und wartete ein gutes Stück weiter weg vom Dorf,auf Ohfeliaa.
Als sie kam hatte er bereits ein paar Goldmünzen aus dem Beutel entfernt ...welche sein Anteil waren .
Ohfeliaa nahm das Säckchen und zählte das Geld nach .... bevor sie schmollte.
" Warum passt du nur so gut auf??" fragte sie Eleniar.
"  Möchtest du etwa das ich sterbe??" fragte  Eleniar.
"Naülich nicht aber ein bisschen mehr.." antwortete Ohfeliaa.
" Du weißt wie es aufgeteilt wird ... Außerdem du weißt ja das du schon fast immer mehr bekommst als ich!"sagte Eleniar.


----------



## Dweencore (31. August 2010)

Für den Anfang nicht schlecht, aber du solltest deine Satzanfänge verbessern.
(Dennis lachte und Antwortete...)
(Dennis ging nach Astrannar ...)
(Er ist ein normaler Mensch ...)
(Er trägt eine schwarze leder Rüstung ...)
Auch die Dialoge könntest du noch verbessern, aber sowas kommt mit der Zeit meist selbst.


Viel Glück bei weiteren Geschichten


----------



## Lethior (31. August 2010)

Aller Anfang ist schwer und es ist auch noch kein Meister vom Himmel gefallen ^^
Deine Geschichte ist etwas holprig zu lesen, was wohl daran liegt das du fast ausschließlich kurze Hauptsätze benutzt. 
Mit mehr Nebensätzen wäre der Text besser zu lesen und auch die Beschreibung der Personen könnte so schöner verpackt werden.
Außerdem, was man bei fast jeder Geschichte sagen kann, es fehlen Beschreibungen. Zwar wissen alle WoW-Spieler wie das Eschental aussieht, Beschreibungen wie "das trübe Licht fiel sanft durch die Baumkronen" bringen dem Leser die Umgebung näher und helfen ihm sich besser in die Geschichte hineinzuversetzten.
ich denke wenn du diese Punkte berücksichtigst, könnte aus deiner Geschichte wirklich was werden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich bin einfach mal so frei und verweise hier auch auf meine Geschichte, die ich in meinem Blog veröffentlicht habe, ich hoffe das ist ok^^


----------



## Deck5 (1. September 2010)

Kapitel 1

Der Brief

Am nächsten Morgen stand Eleniar wie immer auf.

Den Auftrag den er ausführen sollte hatte er bereits am lezten Tag angenommen.

Er wusch sich an dem See in der Nähe , der das durch die Blätter scheinende Licht wieder gab und so wunder schön aussah.

Kaum war er fertig und hatte seine Rüstung angelegt kam Ohfeliaa und sprang ins Wasser.

" Ah ich wollte gerade zu die kommen wo warst du die ganze zeit??" fragte Er.

_"Hatte Hunger_" antwortete sie knapp.

" Oh ich verstehe"

Als beide mit waschen fertig waren gingen sie richtung Brachland.

" _Wohin gehen wir ??"_ fragte Ohfeliaa als sie sich die schon beinnahe Langweilige Umgebung ansah, für sie war es der Wald in dem sie geboren war, der Wald weswegen sie das ist was sie ist und wenn sie es sich recht überlegte war sie auch froh darüber.

" Ins Brachland" sagte Eleniar.

Erschrocken fragte Ohfeliaa und blieb ruckartig stehen _" W.......W.....Was willst du denn da??_" Sie machte sich sichtlich sorgen da sie wusste das Eleniar´s Vater Drenn von Orks hinterhältig ermordet wurde.

Eleniar merkte das Ohfeliaa sichtlich beunruhigt war "keine Angst ich muss nur nach Ratshet"

Ohfeliaa atmete erleichtert auf , das Letzte was Sie wollte ist ihre Tarnung aufzugeben, und folgte jetzt ihrem Partner wieder.

Am ende des Tages wollten Ohfeliaa und Eleniar rasten.

Doch dann bemerkte Eleniar etwas.

Schnell sprag Eleniar in den naheliegehnden großen Busch und Ohfeliaa folgte ihm wenn auch etwas verwirrt.

Eleniar flüsterte seiner Partnerin leise etwas zu.

" Da sieh doch eine Ork pattroulie. Und die haben einen Lastkodo dabei . Wahrscheinich eine Pattroulie zu dem Kriegshynmen Clan!"

_"Mhh könnte intteressant werden aber pass besser auf Die haben da noch einen Hexenmeister dabei."

_"Du weißt doch was Ich dagegen machen kann und du hälst die Angriffe locker aus"

_" Mag sein aber trotzdem wie kommen wir an ihn ran der sitzt auf dem Kodo"

_"Ich denke du hast deine Flügelchen nicht um sonst"

_"Spinnst du ich gebe doch nicht meine Tarnung auf"

_" Gut wir sind hier immer noch im Eschental"

_"Das meine ich ja wenn mich eine Elfe sieht bin ich schneller am boden als du gucken kannst...."

_" Und wirst von ORks einfach so zerfleischt"

_"Du kannst echt gut aufmuntern"

_"Ich weiß" Eleniar konnte sich zwar noch ein lachen verkneifen musste aber stark grinsen.

_" Gut ich töte ihn schnell"_Ohfeliaa löste ihre illusion auf und neben Eleniar hockte nun eine Elfe die Lange ledrige Flügel hatte und zwei schmale Hörner die über ihrer Stirn ragten und sich entlang des Schädels bogen genauso wie eine Dunkelblaue Augenbinde, dann seufste Ohfeliaa und war auch schon Weg , Eleniar schlich sich desweilen an die Orks an und brachte schnell einen um und bevor die anderen merkten was los war der nächste Ork auch schon tod , genau in diesem Monet stürzte Ohfeliaa von hoch oben auf den immer noch übberraschten Hexenmeister herab und enthauptete ihn, während die Orks nur auf Eleniar achteten wurde einer von Ohfeliaa von hinten enthauptet und während dessen wurde der andere von einem dolch getötet der durch seine Lederrüstung preschte und sein Herz zerstach.

Schnell legte Ohfeliaa wieder eine Illusion auf sich selbst.

"Gut Ich nehme dem Kodo die Last ab und töte ihn dann mach du schon mal in der Zeit ein Großes LagerFeuer "

Eleniar fand während er die Kisten durchsuchte ein ziemlich alten Brief und steckte ihn ein .

Später als das LAgerfeuer brannte und der Kodo bereits gebraten war schleppte Eleniar eine Kiste nach der anderen zum Lagerfeuer.

"_Ich hätte dir auch helfen können" _sagte Ohfeliaa bevor sie eine Keule des bereits gebratenen Kodos verschlang

" Nein danke ich habs auch so geschafft aber danke das du es sagst " Beschwerte sich Eleniar und legte sich in sein Zelt nach dem er eine Keule des Fleisches nahm 

"Gute Nacht Ohfeliaa"

_"Nacht"

_Eleniar schlief ein und merkte nicht da Ohfeliaa das Fleisch des Kodos haltbar machte und es in den KIsten verstaute

&#12288;

&#12288;

Ich hoffe dieser Teil gefällte euch


----------



## Lethior (1. September 2010)

Hast dir auf jeden Fall zu Herzen genommen was dir geraten wurde. Beschreibungen sind häufiger geworden, auch die Satzanfänge sind unterschiedlich.
Eine Kleinigkeit, noch: Ich würde dir empfehlen den Text in Word, Open Office oder einem ähnlichem Programm vorzuschreiben. Dann kannst du schneller Rechtschreibfehler finden und beheben.
Ich denke aus der Geschichte könnte was werden ^^


----------



## Dweencore (1. September 2010)

Liest sich schon besser 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Was mich am meisten genervt hat waren die Gespräche, die du jetzt auch verbessert hast.


----------



## Deck5 (19. Oktober 2010)

Kapitel 2
Orks
Als Ohfeliaa noch schlief ,da sie sehr müde gewesen war , hatte Eleniar bereits seinen Greifen losgeschickt mit einer Narchicht und einem Säckchen Gold nach Ratschet geschickt.
Er wusste genau Goblins machen nichts umsonst also bedarf jede verhandlung Gold und diese sogar viel Gold.
Jedoch interessierte ihn immoment der Brief mehr den er letzte Nacht gefunden hatte.
Plötzlich guckte Ohfeliaa über die Schulter und flüsterte Eleniar zu _,, Was ist das?"
_Eleniar erschrack dermasen ,dass Er den Brief fallen gelassen hatte und Ohfeliaa umgeschubst hatte.
_,, Was sollte das?"_ fragte Ohfeliaa während sie aufstand .
,,..... Ohfeliaa du weißt doch du sollst mich nicht so erschrecken!"
Ohfeliaa kicherte leise _,,oh entschuldigung ´´_ und versuchte echtheit in ihre Stimme zu bringen was ihr jedoch nicht gelang da sie immernoch kichern musste.
,, na egal..... das ist ein Brief wie du unschwer siehst... allerdings auf orkisch´´
_,, und was steht da??"
_,, mhhh ich glaube da steht :
Ehre Maghtehra
                             				Hier sind die Vorräte für den Angriff auf Theramore. 
                                             Thrall ist töricht wenn er denkt diese Menschin würde neutral oder gar auf seiner seite stehen .
                             				Sie wartet doch nur und wenn Thrall alleine ist dann bringt sie ihn um... wie einer ihrer feigen und unehrenhaften Mörder.
                             				Vergiss nicht wir sorgen dafür das Thrall lebt!
                             				Hier ist eine Karte von den Stützpunkten.
                                 			Blut und Ehre
                                 			Gezeichnet Rekttor
_,, was wieso sollten die orks auch nur in erwägung ziehen Jaina Prachtmeer anzugreifen?Zumal wir selbst wenn dieser nur zerbrechlich ist Frieden haben´´_fragte Ohfeliaa, sie sah ziemlich verwirrt aus was nicht verwunderte sie kannte die Orks nicht sehr gut
,, Ich denke sie haben Angst ´´ antwortete Eleniar .. zumindest glaubte er das, weil er dem Brief abgenommen hatte.
_,, Wir sollten nach theramore gehen und JAina Prachtmeer bescheid sagen!´´
_,, Das denke ich nicht sie ist nicht mehr die friedliche Magierin von früher , vielleicht sollten wir uns dirrekt an Varian Wrynn wenden"
Nach dem Eleniar und Ohfeliaa die Fleischladung auf verschiedene Greifen geladen hatten gingen sie richtung Theramore.


----------



## R0D0X (19. Oktober 2010)

Gut gemacht und auch Verbessert 

Finds Gut


----------



## Deck5 (9. Januar 2011)

Ich habe lange gearbeitet um diesen Teil  fertig zu bekommen .
Vielen Dank nochmals das Ihr euch meine Geschichte anseht!


Kapitel 3

Die Marschen

Nach 1 Tag kam Seidenschwinge von ratschet zurück.

Elenair, freute sich darüber da die Goblins anscheinend einen guten Tag hatten oder es doch ein bisschen zu viel gold war. Ihm persönlich war es egal wie die Qualität der Waren war.

Er handelt mit den Goblins nur unter einem Umstand. Wenn er selbst mehr Gold für den Auftrag bekommt.

Nach einem weiteren Tag kamen Eleniar und Ohfeliaa zu der Grenze der Düstermarschen.

An einer Taverne die von Grimmtotem Tauren niedergebrannt wurde. Stand ein Magier und ein Paladin, nur letzterer war überhaupt von Bedeutung für die beiden. Zwar hatte Ohfeliaa sich selbst mit einer Illusion einer normalen Nachtelfe belegt, aber ihre (dämonenjägeraura ) konnte sie immer noch verraten und der Magier könnte wenn er misstrauisch wird versuchen die Illusion aufzulösen. Daher beschlossen  die beiden ganz unauffällig vorbei zu gehen dies ging jedoch schief.

P(Paladin): Halt! Im Namen des Lichts wer seid ihr??

E(Eleniar): Wir sind nur Reisende die nach Theramore wollen.

P(Paladin) Ach ja?? Ist es für (normale) Reisende nicht ungewöhnlich das die Elfe  eine Dämonische Aura hat??

Ohfeliaa fing plötzlich an zu weinen, der Paladin und der Magier waren verwirt während Eleniar das ganze schon kannte und daher gut mitspielen konnte.

E: Schön gemacht *ironisch aber dann wieder vollkommen ernst* Meine Partnerin hatte in der Jugend einen Unfall mit einem Hexenmeister welcher ihre Eltern Umbrachte und sie verfluchte  zu einem  Leben ohne zusehen und sprechen zu können.

P: Wirklich?? Wenn das so ist könnte ich versuchen den Fluch zu brechen.

E: Das geht nicht! Tyrannde Whisperwind hat es schon versucht und sie hat es nicht geschafft.

P: Pah Tyrannde Whisperwind  ist eine der besten Priesterinnen überhaupt und soll gescheitert sein??

E: JA Es war ein hochrangiger Eredar Hexenmeister!

Ohfeliaa schluchzte immer noch sie konnte gut Schauspielern.

P: OH e&#8230;Es tut mir leid ich will nichts gesagt haben.

E: Danke  .

Als die beiden weiter gingen und ohfeliaa immer noch so tat als ob , flüsterte  der Magier dem Paladin noch etwas zu.

Als Ohfeliaa und Eleniar außer Reichweite waren, guckte sich Ohfeliaa um.

Als sie nichts sah flüsterte sie etwas in Dennis Ohr. 

O: puh das war echt knapp oder??

E:Ja das war es lass uns schnell nach Theramore gehen.


----------



## Deck5 (9. Januar 2011)

Kapitel 4 

Tauren & Leibwächter

Als Eleniar und Ohfeliaa in dem neu aufgebauten Theramore ankamen, gingen sie direkt zu dem Hafen. Kurz vor dem Hafen, hielt eine Leibwache sie auf. 

L(leibwache) : Halt im Namen Theramores wo wollt ihr hin?

E(Eleniar): Wir müssen nach Sturmwind

L:*lacht* Das hättet ihr wohl gerne was?? Nein bevor ihr euch nicht um die Stadt verdient gemacht habt werde ich euch nicht durchlassen!

E: Aber..

L: Nichts aber ! Entweder ihr macht euch um die Stadt verdient oder ihr kommt nicht zu dem Hafen!

Ohfeliaa flüstert zu Eleniar: Ich könnte..

Eleniar schüttelte nur den Kopf und machte damit klar das das was Ohfeliaa vorhatte nicht ginge da sie sonst von keinem mehr respektiert würden! Sondern überall gesucht seien.

E: Gut wo können wir helfen?

L: Ihr sollt herausfinden warum sich die Grimmtotemtauren in letzter Zeit so ruhig sind! 

Ohfeliaa und Eleniar seufzten praktisch gleichzeitig, während sie wieder in die Marschen gingen.

O(ohfeliaa): Toll  da haben wir eine wichtige Narchicht  und so eine dumme Leibwache lässt uns nicht durch!

E: beruhige dich die tun doch im Endeffekt auch nur ihren Job.

Ohfeliaa atmete tief durch.

Nach 1 Stunde kamen sie zu dem Lager  Der Grimmtotemtauren.

Sie konnten nicht glauben was sie da sahen!

Ein großer Taure der  eine Lila Robe anhatte und komische Magie wirkte. Alles um ihm herum war recht dunkel.

O: Ich glaube es nicht da wirkt ein Taure doch tatsächlich Hexermagie!

E: pssst sei leiser!

O: Ja ist ja Gut.

E: mhh was der da wohl macht?? Ich würde sagen der beschwört irgendwas .

O: Und ich würde sagen du hast recht! Er beschwört gerade eine Verdammniswache!

E: Woher??.. ah gut  ich verstehe.

O: Gut und wir halten wir ihn auf??

E: Ich habe schon gegen Hexenmeister gekämpft. Und alle machen das gleich so holen einen Dämon zur Hilfe. Ich kenne einen Zauberspruch bei dem man den Dämon wieder seinen eigenen Willen zurück gibt allerdings muss dieser Spruch auf den Tauren gewirkt werden, dieser wiederum wird es höchstwahrscheinlich merken und man muss den Zauber konstant halten, solange der Dämon beschworen wird . 

O: Gut also du wirkst diesen Spruch während ich die Tauren aufhalte oder besser gesagt etwas verwirre.

E: Warte hier eine Rauchbombe. Benutzte sie wenn ich fertig bin und Die verdammniswache das Lager dem Erdboden gleich macht.

O: Gut.

Als Eleniar anfing den Spruch zu wirken  nahm sich Ohfeliaa eine kleine Phiole voll schwarzer Flüssigkeit und nahm das Gesöff zu sich!

Der Taurenhexer bemerkte den feindlichen Spruch und schrie irgendwas auf Taurisch.

10-15 stämmige Taurenkrieger rannten auf Eleniar zu.

Ohfeliaa hatte mühen diese Krieger von Eleniar wegzuhalten da die Krieger nur auf Dennis fokussiert waren und Ohfeliaa einfach ignorierten.

Dann war es soweit ein Großes Lila schimmerndes Portal erschien und Eine Verdammniswache ging direkt  auf den Hexenmeister zu  und  enthauptete ihn bevor sie selbst wie vom Blitz getroffen auf den Boden fiel und sich nicht mehr bewegte. Nun konnte Eleniar in den Kampf mit eingreifen.

Nach einer Stunde und einem erfolgreichen Kampf mit 13 Taufrischen Kriegern und 3Schamanen welche aus ihren Zelten gerannt kamen als sie die tote Verdammniswache sahen, kamen ohfeliaa und Eleniar wieder nach theramore.

L: Und was war bei den Tauren los?

E: sie hatten einen Hexenmeister welcher versuchte einen Dämon herbeizurufen. Ich hab mich von hinten an ihn angeschlichen und ihn enthauptet.

Eleniar nimmt einen Sack von seinem rücken und holt den Tauren Kopf heraus um ihn der Leibwache zu zeigen.

L: *urgs* steck den Kopf &#8230;. Sofort weg oder ich muss kotzten .

Eleniar steckt den kopf wieder in den sack und schmeißt ihn vor die Füße der Wache .

L: Gut .Ich habe eine gute und eine schlechte Nachricht. Die gute ist das ihr den Auftrag bezahlt bekommt das Schiff nach Sturmwind liegt im Hafen.

Die Leibwache kramt ein kleines Säckchen voll Gold raus und gibt es Eleniar

E: NA toll erst hältst du uns auf, dann müssen wir für dich einen Taurenhexer töten und dann so was ich glaube es nicht!

O: Beruhige dich .

Während Eleniar noch wütender wird  fängt Ohfeliaa auf einmal an zu lachen.

E: *gezwungene Freundlichkeit* vielen dank.

Ein paar Minuten später kam das Schiff in den Hafen eingelaufen und Dennis und Eleniar gingen an Bord . Was sie nicht wussten war das es ein Schiff zum Sumpfland und nicht nach Sturmwind ist.


----------

